# Hey



## TechieBBM-009 (May 4, 2004)

Hey,
Well- first off Im real glad I found thisd site, Ive already found some great info. Second, I'm a student lighting designer at LTHS, learning the ropes about lightboard and scenic construction. Hope I can continue to get help from this site, which Im sure i can, and maybe I can be useful to somebody else.


----------



## Pocado (May 12, 2004)

Hey, that's awsome that you do lights! I'd be working right next to you at the sound desk! Hope you like the site, and hope it helps teach you a lot, cuz there is a LOT to learn.

Katie


----------



## zac850 (May 13, 2004)

Welcome,
I do lights also, and eventually I am going to need to learn sound....

Anyway, welcome, and I hope to see you around the forums. 

and also, as a wise man once said (ship, maybe this was you???) "The worst question is the one not asked" or "The stupidest question is the one not asked" or something of that nature.

anyway, I hope to see you around the forums.

zac


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (May 14, 2004)

Welcome it is great to have you on board...


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (May 14, 2004)

howdy


----------

